# V8 engine + ITB



## Dejan (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi,
Can someone tell me please where to find some ITB wich I can run with DBW??
I would like to make a intake manifold with ITB for my RS4 V8 engine, but it need to be for DBW setup.
Is this possibile to make?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: V8 engine + ITB (Dejan)*

Look into BMW M engines that came with ITBs, I think some of them are DBW.
Also I think the new Skyline GTR is ITB/DBW
Or try to have a company make some custom ones for you, but either way, it will be expensive.


----------



## Dejan (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: V8 engine + ITB (sp_golf)*

I know that BMW M engines uses them, but where to get them?


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: V8 engine + ITB (Dejan)*









Extrudabody has what your looking for! The Nissan titan above is a 2007 VK56 motor! Kevin is a good guy and friend, if he can help you he will, he is working on severalothers as well, Ford 3V V8, VH series Nissan motors, and the 4.5ltr BMW V8's as well!








Stock Manifold vs Titan Bodies, additional runner length is added before the throttle plates to any desired length, and configuration to change engine characteristics!








Bump


----------



## sleeperstatis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: V8 engine + ITB (Dejan)*

throttle bodies on an RS4 are definitley possible, you are going to have to figure out a way to mount the electric motor on the side of one of the throttle bodies and have the rest just linked together. The E46 M3 had DBW throttle bodies on it, but for some reason i think that you issue is not going to be getting the electric motor mounted, but creating linkage to go to the other bank of cylinders, but you could just cross them in the middle so it looks like an X and have the linkage running down the middle

GO TO TWMinduction.com they do custom applications and they are high quality units manufactured specificly to your application


_Modified by sleeperstatis at 7:56 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

erm I think you are forgetting that the RS4 motor is FSI....not sure if you can just put ITBs on a FSI motor with the injectors being in the head and all...


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (chopWet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_erm I think you are forgetting that the RS4 motor is FSI....not sure if you can just put ITBs on a FSI motor with the injectors being in the head and all...

this is true but what if you were to just plug all the injector ports on the ITB's? seems like it would be a difficult process no matter what, but the results would undoubtedly be pretty cool and the car would probably sound insanely bad ass.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

to the OP: is the RS4 motor still in an RS4 or is it getting put into something else?


----------

